
IOT: The economy of things - loppers92
http://iota.org/
======
loppers92
Github: [https://github.com/iotaledger](https://github.com/iotaledger)

Whitepaper:
[https://iota.org/IOTA_Whitepaper.pdf](https://iota.org/IOTA_Whitepaper.pdf)

------
pscarey
The website is unusable on mobile - too much animation pretty much killed
Chrome and scrolling resulted in very gradual stuttering down through the
pages segments.

~~~
loppers92
I don't have any issue on mobile phone and I use chrome as well. Anyway... In
the comment section is link to the whitepaper about technical details.

------
loppers92
What is IOTA (Short Introduction)?

[https://youtu.be/3edaYjvIMUs](https://youtu.be/3edaYjvIMUs)

